# 1050 mower deck



## k1burner (Mar 26, 2009)

I have a friend looking for a mower deck for a bolens 1050 either new or slightly used any suggestions on where he should look, or who he should talk to? Thanks as I am Bolens illiterate.


----------



## jeffsross (Mar 19, 2011)

Looking for parts, I found this site...

Bolens Mower Decks


----------



## Nascar3244888 (Mar 21, 2011)

I have one, but I seen ur pretty far away....

Try These:
Sonny's Bolens
Rays Mower SHop
Farmersville Equipment
Tubeframes.com
Sam's Bolens

Just a few off the top of my head...


----------



## halsbells (May 27, 2011)

*bolens mower deck*



k1burner said:


> I have a friend looking for a mower deck for a bolens 1050 either new or slightly used any suggestions on where he should look, or who he should talk to? Thanks as I am Bolens illiterate.


i have a used bolens mower deck with all attachments for bolens tube frame husky . i can be reached at 706-994-9530 halsbells


----------

